# Trails bei um Freiburg/Feldberg/Todnau/Schauinsland



## parttime (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo, im Sommer soll es wieder in den Schwarzwald gehen. Letztesjahr war es leider total der flopp. Alle Wege für Biker müssen min. 3m breit sein (feldberg). Trails auf der Kompass karte sind auch nicht makiert (sollte die Firma einmal in betracht ziehen ) . Nun will ich besser vorbereitet sein. Die Firma Garmin soll mich dabei unterstützen und mich mit dem Garmin Edge 705 lotzen. Bascamp und die Topo Deutschland V3 ist das Kartenmaterial. Nur sind die Wege dort nicht wirklich überschaubar.

Nun meine Frage an die Orstkundigen. Gibt es Trails ? (ich denke mal eine menge) und gibt es dazu GPX files. Hab ihr einmal bei einer Tour was aufgenommen ? Kennt ihr Koordinaten 

Alles in der gegend:

Feldberg
Todtnau
Schuinsland
Freiburg west


Wenn ich im Sommer dort war, wir der Thead hier aktualisiert und die GPX files hochgeladen! 

Ich hoffe auf antworten !

Chris


----------



## Zep2008 (4. Februar 2010)

Und im Rest vom Ländle müssen, sollen die Wege 2m breit sein.

Warum wollen nur alle immer an den Feldberg oder diesen Belchen.
Diese Berge sind sichts zum Biken, so wie ich gerne fahre. Zu viele Wanderer, sogar oberwichtige Ranger gibt es dort. 
Auch der Schaui ist der Ausflugsberg Nr.1 der Freiburger Wanderer.

Nur ein Tal weiter und du hast fast frei Bahn.

Schau mal ins Bike Magazin 12/2009 oder in den 
Schwarzwaldbikeführer vom Panikoverlag.
GPS Foren gigt es ja zu Genüge.
Die Wanderkarten vom Vermessungsamt mit dem Wegenetz des Schwarzwaldvereins sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Da gibt es ja auch noch was geführtes, bei z.B. Bitou oder Hirschsprung.

Die wirklich geilen Trails must du dir aber bei aller Warscheinlichkeit selber suchen.

Zep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2010)

parttime schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Sommer dort war, wir der Thead hier aktualisiert und die GPX files hochgeladen!



Ist nicht böse gemeint aber das wird für die meisten (auch für mich) mit der Hauptgrund sein warum eben keine GPS Tracks von Trails weitergegeben werden.


----------



## parttime (4. Februar 2010)

Die Routen von der Bike sind schon fest im Plan!

Die den Tracks klingt logisch! 

Sind in dem Guid auch ein paar Trails in der Route eingeplant? Kam auch schon auf die Idee, meine Kartensammlung um so eine Karte(nsammlung) zu erweitern.

Welche Bereiche würdet ihr mir den vorschlagen, wenn man in der gegen feldberg, totdnau bleiben will ?


----------



## make65 (6. Februar 2010)

Nimm die von Zep2008 empfohlene Wanderkarte, in der erkennst Du die Trails. Ich würde aber eher Freiburg als Startort nehmen, von dort kannst Du auf den Schaui, Roßkopf und Kandel und hast für mind. 1 Woche Touren mit schönen Trailabfahrten.


----------

